# Mehrere Logfiles nach Datum durchsuchen und Auswertungsdatei anlegen



## sparpart (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich möchte mehrere logfiles in einem Verzeichnis nach Datumwerten durchsuchen, diese mit dem aktuellen Datum vergleichen (zb -14) und die Ergbnisse in eine Ausgabe Datei schreiben.
Mein Problem geht schon da los, das ich mit "date" eine komplette andere Datumsformatierung erhalte, als die in den Logfiles.
Ausgabe date: Fri Oct 20 11:36:18 CEST 2017
Datumsformat Logfile: 2017-10-05 18:14:04 GMT+02:00
Außerdem vergleiche ich ja das Datum mit einem String.

Ich wäre für ein paar Tipps zum Starten sehr dankbar...

Stefan


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Oktober 2017)

Moin,



sparpart hat gesagt.:


> das ich mit "date" eine komplette andere Datumsformatierung erhalte, als die in den Logfiles


das wandele halt das ausgelese Datum in ein passendes um .... 



sparpart hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem vergleiche ich ja das Datum mit einem String


Hier gibt es (möglicherweise) Formatierungsfunktionen ...
Von welcher Sprache sprichst Du überhaupt ??

VG Klaus


----------



## sparpart (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Klaus,

ich wollte das als Shell-Script (sh) laufen lassen.
Wollte nur paar Anregungen haben, wie man solche Sachen umsetzen kann und niemanden nerven.
Ich könnte  den Datumstring vorher umgruppieren und zurückrechnen:
[sh]date -v-1m "+%Y-%m-%d"[/sh]
2017-09-20
Dann suche in in der LogDatei alle Zeilen, die jüngeren Datums sind. Wie kann ich das tun?

VG Stefan


----------



## sparpart (21. Oktober 2017)

Im Logfile steht das Datum im Format
2017-10-05
Um das Datum zB in Sekunden umzurechnen, müßte ich es vorher konvertieren, aber das klappt nicht
[sh]date -d "2017-10-05" +"%s"[/sh]
Klappt aber nicht, egal in welcher Shell. Oder hat das was mit meiner Umgebung zu tun (arbeite mit OSX 10.12)


----------



## melmager (27. Oktober 2017)

bei date -d musst du auch die Uhrzeit mitgeben


----------

